# Fla couple rescued



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Check this out:
Pasco County couple survive a week adrift at sea - WFLA News Channel 8 
Yikes, a Hunter 27 and very inexperienced people. They are lucky.


----------

